# 2012 NE Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

http://beeuntoothers.com/index.php/events/2012-netfb-conference
2012 Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference: "The Practical Beekeeper" July 24-29 2012 Leominster, Massachusetts

Confirmed Speakers: Michael Bush, Kirk Webster, Dee Lusby, Les Crowder, Dr. Paul Arnold, Sam Comfort, Erik Osterlund, Laurie Herboldsheimer, Dean Stiglitz....More TBA!

Register Here!

2012 Northeast Treatment Free Beekeeping Conference will take place July 24-29 in Leominster, Massachusetts. Bees on site for daily hands on workshops (weather permitting), 3 amazing meals a day (prepared onsite by our talented and experienced staff from scratch) are included, nearby affordable camping available. 

Beginners Intensive (not just for beginners!) July 24 and 25: Michael Bush, Sam Comfort, Ramona Herboldsheimer, Dean Stiglitz instructors. Bees and beekeeping from the treatment-free perspective. Langstroth, Top Bar and Warre styles will all be addressed. $140 (early bee price until May 15...$150 after May 15).

Field Day July 26: This is free for all attendees of either the beginners intensive or the main conference (including 3 meals). There will also be a day rate for others who wish to attend the field day only (TBA). 

The evening talk (which we like to span a bit beyond beekeeping) will by by Dr. Paul Arnold, where he will speak about his specialty, "The physiological ecology of mycorrhizal fungi, the effects of toxins in mutualistic relationships between plants..." (this is all the fungi that are fed up to 20% of the plants' sugar and draw nutrients to the root system in return).

Main Conference July 27-29: Topics will be grounded with the "Practical Beekeeper" in mind. Schedule and topics TBA. $210 (early bee price until May 15...$230 after May 15).

Package Deal: All 6 Days and 18 meals $325 (early bee price until May 15...$350 after May 15).

Michael Bush (Nebraska): After two years away, we're excited to welcome Michael back to Leominster! Michael's book, "The Practical Beekeeper", website, and reprints of old beekeeping books are all most highly recommended...see his website for details. http://BushFarms.com/Bees/

Kirk Webster (Vermont): Bee breeder,honey producer and organic farmer, Kirk returns to Leominster in the middle of the build-out of his organic farm/beekeeping school. KirkWebster.com is a collection of Kirk's writings (with new ones on the way). http://KirkWebster.com

Dee Lusby (Arizona): The mother of treatment-free beekeeping, Dee manages 700 hives in the remote desert rangeland of southern Arizona. Dee runs the organic beekeepers list and the annual Organic Beekeeping Conference in Oracle Arizona. Her writings can be found on Beesource. http://www.beesource.com/point-of-view/ed-dee-lusby/

Les Crowder (New Mexico): Les has been a methodical and observant keeper of Top Bar Hives (TBH) for over 25 years. His upcoming book on top bar management will be published by Chelsea Green soon. http://www.fortheloveofbees.com

Dr. Paul Arnold (Georgia): In addition to the topics listed above for his evening talk, Paul is a beekeeper, and is well known for his expertise in pollen analysis in honey. http://www.yhc.edu/pages/yhc.php?id=288

Sam Comfort (New York/Florida): Sam is (the appropriately named) Anarchy Apiarys...no rules, no boundaries. Sam always brings bees, spirit and song...if Johnny Appleseed had contracted terminal bee fever, he would have been Sam. http://anarchyapiaries.org

Erik Osterlund (Sweden): Our great friend from Sweden will again be joining us. Erik is known for his Elgon bee and breeding program, his insight, his wit, and as editor of the Swedish Beekeeping Journal. Eirk always brings us observation, critical thought, and reverance from across the pond. http://www.elgon.se/index-eng.htm

Dean Stiglitz and Laurie Herboldsheimer (Massachusetts): Hosts of the conference, beekeepers, and authors of "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Beekeeping". Since 2008, Laurie (aka Ramona) has been writing, researching, and presenting on the function, importance, and wonder of the microbial culture that lives in concert with the bees. Dean has been presenting to bee clubs on topics as diverse as queen rearing and breeding, treatment free management and honeybee photography (with cheap point and shoot equipment). New this year will be a teaching apiary (opening in April) in the Fenway Victory Gardens (about 1000' from home plate of Fenway Park). http://BeeUntoOthers.com

Updates And Forums Will Be Available At http://BeeUntoOthers.com

PLEASE NOTE: WE CANNOT OFFER REFUNDS ON REGISTRATIONS! IF YOUR PLANS CHANGE AND YOU CANNOT ATTEND, WE WILL TRY TO ASSIST YOU IN FINDING SOMEONE TO PURCHASE YOUR REGISTRATION, BUT FINDING SOMEONE AND INFORMING US IS YOUR RESPONSIBILITY.


----------

